# Walking while pooping - genetic trait?



## IliamnasQuest

Okay, this is an odd question but I thought that those of you who have bred various litters may have an answer for me.

My older GSD, Trick, has always walked forward as she poops. She squats and then starts moving forward, dropping poop as she goes. None of my other dogs have ever done this.

However, Trick's half-brother Dax (who belonged to my parents) had the same exact trait. He ALWAYS walked forward while pooping. 

So is this genetic? Does it have something to do with structure? Or is it just coincidence that two related dogs do it?

It's kind of an irritating habit as you have to pick up poop over an area that is sometimes 10-15 feet long .. *L*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## GSDLVR76

Shilo does this when she poos and pees.


----------



## fourdogsrule

Two of my dogs poop and walk at the same time, it is very frustrating.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Two of mine also walk and poop and one stands still. All are rescues so I can not help with your question.


----------



## CookieTN

Cookie doesn't generally, but sometimes when she is almost done she will start walking away while two little pieces pop out.


----------



## onyx'girl

I think it is a working line issue, no time to pooo, too much work to do!


----------



## Papanapa

Marley is a walking pooper too. She has poop scattered everywhere and it is definitely a pain to pick it up.


----------



## valb

HA HA Tamsen was a walking pooper... I always thought she was
trying to get away from it ASAP.

Sierra leaves me one big easy to clean up pile.

Tamsen working lines, Sierra show lines.


----------



## WiscTiger

Lakota is a two stepper, he takes about two steps as he is finishing up, but as a pup he hardly slowed down to go. The girls all stay in one spot until done.


----------



## Barb E

> Originally Posted By: valbHA HA Tamsen was a walking pooper... I always thought she was
> trying to get away from it ASAP.
> 
> Sierra leaves me one big easy to clean up pile.
> 
> Tamsen working lines, Sierra show lines.


Dante does it once in awhile
showline/workingline x


----------



## IliamnasQuest

Hmmm, so we're still not sure whether it's genetic or not, are we? *L* Dax was all German lines (I believe working) and Trick is half German and half "working" American.

It's just interesting that the two dogs that I've had around me who do this consistently are related. I've had other dogs who may take a step or two while pooping, but this "traveling" that both Trick and Dax do can cover quite an area, with each piece of poop several feet apart.

Dawson, my old guy who I lost in 1999, stayed in one place to poop. He was a BYB dog. Tazer and Tori, both working lines (German/Czech/Belgian) stayed in one place to poop too. The chows never move - their poop is nicely piled and easy to pick up .. *L*

I just wondered if this is one of those questions we should ask breeders prior to buying: "Excuse me, but do your dogs travel while pooping?" I don't know about anyone else, but those sneak bits of poop often end up under my shoes and under the feet of the other dogs. NOT a trait I would choose in my dog! *L*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## valb

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuest
> I just wondered if this is one of those questions we should ask breeders prior to buying: "Excuse me, but do your dogs travel while pooping?"


----------



## DancingCavy

OMG that is the funniest thing I've read all night. LMAO.

Ris is also a walk-n-pooper. Annoys the heck out of me. But as her lineage is unknown (and she's a mutt), she contributes nothing to this discussion.


----------



## IliamnasQuest

Well, one thing I've learned from Trick is that you don't try to pick up poop in the dark. With a "normal" dog, you find the pile and pick up the whole darn thing. With a "traveling pooper" you're apt to be wearing half the poop by the time you're done. So evening poops have to wait 'til morning (and if it snows, they wait until spring! *L*).

Still curious as to whether or not this is genetic, so if any of the breeders out there read this thread, please let us know if you have seen this behavior consistently in any lines (you don't have to admit to your lines doing it, just curious about the possibility of it being genetic).

Melanie and the gang


----------



## ken k

LOL, my Max is a "traveler" I have noticed he tends to go to the left and depending on how much he goes, makes a circle, my neighbor commented to me on day when I was picking up the yard, he hollered out "hey, its not gonna explode" cause hes sees me tip toeing around looking for the little poops, Max is from working lines, all his brothers do it


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto is a DDR and a walk-n-pooper too. 

Morgan is a rescue so I'm unsure of her lines but she looks and acts working line so I've always thought she's W German working by her structure and coloring. She has way too much dignity to walk-n-poo, she always leaves me neat little piles in the corner of the poo area, rarely pees on the street and once in 7 years, she's pooped on the street


----------



## Skye'sMom

Can't help with the genetics part - the only 'poop walker' I have is my 15 year old and she is an all- American shelter dog.

She not only poops, walks, ppops, she then uses her back feet to scratch to scratch up the ground to hide the remains. It doesn't work, but is funny to watch.


----------



## trudy

Well just to throw this in there, Meisha, all Can/Am show lines does this too. Tye only does it when we are out walking with her, when alone or with Muffin, Shihtzu/maltese cross he stays still. HMMM Maybe learned behavior? I don't know, or maybe pack mentality, he wants to stay with her and afraid she may go somewhere without him. Just a thought.


----------



## debbiebrown

my older male 12 1/2 does that. he drops a small poop every few feet for 10 or more feet. usually about 5-6 drops in all. i attribute it to his spondylosis, because the lower spine gets compressed and it gets hard for them to go.

debbie


----------



## zyppi

funny you should post this...

Sofie not only poop walks, but if we're out playing ball with Sofie and Jack (use to red kong balls and Sofie is dominant and want control of both) Sofie will poop in circle and leave ball in the very clean middle. Then she runs and gets Jack's ball. 

Poor Jack has to figure out how to get Sofie's old ball and simultaneously avoid contact with the poop.


----------



## debbiebrown

yeah, it can make for interesting clean up when its not in one place. i have to scout the area and i always find a few more scattered around. while we are on the subject, the same male i mentioned earlier also walks while peeing. he doesn't want to take the time to stop afraid he's going to miss something, maybe thats one reason while some of the dogs poop while walking.









debbie


----------



## Yvette

Ah, DaKota is guilty as charged. She does it too. My Boy Friend's GSD/X use to do it too. I think it is an age thing? But, DaKota also
lifts her leg to pee! I always tell her that she is not a boy & she shouldn't pee like one! LOL


----------



## debbiebrown

all the ones i ever had never started doing the walking poop thing until they were seniors.

debbie


----------



## Hatterasser

Thor usually begins with a squat, poop, scratch the area as he's walking away to cover/hide it (and no, as Skye's mom said, it doesn't work but is funny to watch). But occasionally, when his hind end is either paining him or weak, he'll squat (with his hind end quivering) until he can't anymore and then he'll drop a final plop or two as he walks away.

Freya is a very 'neat' popper, all in one bundle. teehee

And not to change the subject but if someone could point me to a thread that describes exactly how a 'working' dog differs from, say, a 'show' dog or other type, I'd sure appreciate it. I'm a complete illiterate about what my two dogs are, though they both behave differently (on a walk, for example). Thanks muchly.


----------



## sunnygirl272

Former foster Mully used to be a spin-pooper. (Mix)


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Apollo and Zeus are travelers...


----------

